# Calling all mad River reports



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Heading there soon. I haven't found new results on trusted websites. Anything would be great. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I haven't been to the Mad for over a month, but with the water cooling down the fish should be hitting.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I floated it 3 wks ago or so . Fishing was terrible . I floated it with another experienced angler and we try'd everything from nymphs to ants ,crickets ,beetles . Got skunked . I would wait till we get some rain and the flow comes up , last I checked the flow was like 180 . If we get some rain and the flow bumps up they should feed and yes the water cooling down will help , The river fishes pretty well from like 250ish to 400 .


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Leaves right now will be "World Class" LOL
Salmonid


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Salmonid said:


> Leaves right now will be "World Class" LOL
> Salmonid


got that right ...when we floated that's the only action we got......fish are scattered and very spooky ...big fish are in hiding. I'm not even thinking of fishing again till the flow makes a upper ward jump to at least 225+


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Flymaker said:


> got that right ...when we floated that's the only action we got......fish are scattered and very spooky ...big fish are in hiding. I'm not even thinking of fishing again till the flow makes a upper ward jump to at least 225+



Lol is it there with the rain?



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Its at like 196 , Might be OK , the leaves will be a issue though .


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Flymaker said:


> Its at like 196 , Might be OK , the leaves will be a issue though .



Fished there today, I caught a 15" and a 10" today, thank you all for your help


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

as windy as it was today that's a honest trophy day on the Mad.. In my many years of fishing there, once leaves get heavy for the day, fish don't eat because every little green, brown and yellow thing floating is a leaf, not a bug... What you catch them on? 
Salmonid


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Fraz, did you catch those on nymphs of some kind?


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> as windy as it was today that's a honest trophy day on the Mad.. In my many years of fishing there, once leaves get heavy for the day, fish don't eat because every little green, brown and yellow thing floating is a leaf, not a bug... What you catch them on?
> 
> Salmonid



I caught them on a fly most people don't know about, a yuk bug.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

iajetpilot said:


> Fraz, did you catch those on nymphs of some kind?



The yuk bug looks kind of like a nymph/ streamer hybrid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yuk bugs have long been a Mad River go to fly....sorry man, your secret is out...LOL Its also one of my favorite pond Bluegill flies. you inadvertently figured out a good trick when the leaves are bad that is to throw something, anything, that doesnt look like a leaf.. Fairy Princess's, Princes, Copper Johns are all good when the leaves are falling...

Salmonid


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> Yuk bugs have long been a Mad River go to fly....sorry man, your secret is out...LOL Its also one of my favorite pond Bluegill flies. you inadvertently figured out a good trick when the leaves are bad that is to throw something, anything, that doesnt look like a leaf.. Fairy Princess's, Princes, Copper Johns are all good when the leaves are falling...
> 
> 
> 
> Salmonid



Lol, fairy princess? That's a new pattern to me lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Beadhead Prince, tied on a Egg Hook, with pink crystal dubbing for the body, still has V wing and tail, a fall favorite for many many years.. Size 16 works nice. 

Salmonid


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> Beadhead Prince, tied on a Egg Hook, with pink crystal dubbing for the body, still has V wing and tail, a fall favorite for many many years.. Size 16 works nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Salmonid



Cool, I'll have to tie some up!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Man I would love to be introduced to some trout fishing on the fly this season!..I've recently got my fly rod out of the closet this season smallie fishing.. I don't know why I ever put my rod in that closet,,lol.. any helpful info would be fantastic!!...a tag a long would be absolutelyfantastic!,,,lol..I am in Hunter,,which is about 5 miles from Lebanon..I will drive to any reasonable location.

I even ran across a few channel catfish on the fly this season.













Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Brad45005 said:


> Man I would love to be introduced to some trout fishing on the fly this season!..I've recently got my fly rod out of the closet this season smallie fishing.. I don't know why I ever put my rod in that closet,,lol.. any helpful info would be fantastic!!...a tag a long would be absolutelyfantastic!,,,lol..I am in Hunter,,which is about 5 miles from Lebanon..I will drive to any reasonable location.
> 
> I even ran across a few channel catfish on the fly this season.
> View attachment 103368
> ...



I'll send you a pm


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

